# Man Choked Woman Over Last Piece Of Chicken



## gimbap (Mar 6, 2013)

I feel bad for laughing at this as hard as I did...

http://www.wbtv.com/story/21526979/police-woman-choked-over-chicken

*Police: Pacolet man choked woman over last piece of chicken*

_Posted:  Mar 06, 2013 2:02 AM AST  _ _Updated:  Mar 06, 2013 2:06 AM AST _   By Aaron Barker - email






 Clifford Smith (Spartanburg Co. Sheriff's Office)



   PACOLET, SC (FOX Carolina) -             A Pacolet man was arrested Sunday after police said he attacked a woman after she ate the last piece of chicken during dinner.
According  to an incident report from the Pacolet Police Department, 44-year-old  Clifford Smith and other people sat down for dinner on Sunday night,  when a wheelchair-bound woman ate the last piece of chicken. Smith then  got upset and said he wanted the last piece, according to the report.
The report said that Smith then hit the woman, smashed a beer bottle on a wall and then choked her.
Smith also smashed the woman's cell phone when she called 911, according to the report.

Smith was charged with simple assault and vandalism.


----------



## FelaShrine (Mar 6, 2013)

Are men this rabid over bacon as well?


----------



## lesedi (Mar 6, 2013)

I was crossing my fingers he wasn't black


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm hearing Chris Rocks voice in my head!

Smh!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Mar 6, 2013)

Must have been some darn good chicken.


----------



## lesedi (Mar 6, 2013)

wait....wheelchair bound woman???????!!!!1
What kinda meth-marinated chicken is this?????


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 6, 2013)

That seriously doesn't make any darn sense at all! It was that serious and then to top it off it's someone in a wheel chair!! Than it's embarrassing because he is black, the white people probably said I told you them darn black people will kill for their chicken SMH


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Mar 6, 2013)

I think he should move to Brazil if he wants to avoid being challenged for the last piece of chicken.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 6, 2013)

What piece of the chicken was it?


----------



## Anonymous1 (Mar 6, 2013)

KCcurly said:


> What piece of the chicken was it?



I'm thinking the breast?


----------



## *CherryPie* (Mar 6, 2013)

He don't look like he eat white meat.  I'm thinking thigh or leg.



Anonymous1 said:


> I'm thinking the breast?


----------



## kamille8 (Mar 6, 2013)

So first we stealing thousands of dollars worth of chickne now we killing folk over it. Maybe there is something to the whole black people and chicken thing.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh goodness 

Must have been sprinkled with bath salts...


----------



## Ogoma (Mar 6, 2013)

Whereever they bought this chicken from or whomever made it needs to include this story in their marketing brochure. This is way beyond "finger lickin' good".


----------



## Jasmataz (Mar 6, 2013)

KCcurly said:


> What piece of the chicken was it?





Anonymous1 said:


> I'm thinking the breast?





*CherryPie* said:


> He don't look like he eat white meat.  I'm thinking thigh or leg.


----------



## niaelyse (Mar 6, 2013)

He does look a little "off".

I feel bad for laughing, this is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## yardyspice (Mar 7, 2013)

lesedi said:


> wait....wheelchair bound woman???????!!!!1
> What kinda meth-marinated chicken is this?????



This sent me into a coughing/laughing fit


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

Um I believe it...but I also never think that people are "just" fighting about what it looks like on the surface maybe he felt disrespected or unappreciated and his crazy behind snapped


----------



## MyCoilsGoBoing (Mar 7, 2013)

Chicken will never be that serious. Ever.


----------



## melisandre (Mar 7, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> Whereever they bought this chicken from or whomever made it needs to include this story in their marketing brochure. This is way beyond "finger lickin' good".



  That reminds me of "Taste so good make you wanna slap yo mama" from Friday.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm hoping something else was going on between that woman and man because I refuse to believe, unless someone was starving to death, that they would beat someone down over some chicken.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll add him to my list of recent assailants that should have been in mental institutions or a _forced_ med's program.   

I'm willing to put money on the idea that he _wasn't right_ in the first place.   This just set him off.   Borderline Personality Disorder that got _pushed to the border!_


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 7, 2013)

He's Black


----------



## Miss617 (Mar 7, 2013)

Supergirl said:


> He's Black



This. Before I even clicked the link, I was hoping he wouldn't be. Shameful.


----------

